# New Lowtech 20L



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

started this a week ago. moved my female betta and pristella tetras into it.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice start. That driftwood is looking cool... is it real wood? I would move it into a slightly different position, to make it more prominent in your aquascape. You know, left to right, rather than front to back, but still pointing up somehow. Might be difficult.

I would also replace the sword plant with something that fits better into scale. Perhaps some Wendtii crypts or a smaller sword plant. I'd also add a couple of stem plants to spice things up.

Just some ideas... but it's looking good.


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

Good start, Bazookatooth.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah the driftwood is real. i put the plants and driftwood in there today, everything just kind of fell into place. Im going to re-arrange more in the next couple of days when i get some more plants. its been bare up until today. 

Must not sleep, Must warn others.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks very nice! Keep it up!


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Very Very nice and
the set up is grate.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks all


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## reeeeet (Feb 16, 2010)

looks amazing and it has only been a few weeks. i cant wait to see what it looks like in a few more! i want to see the pleco.


----------



## Bree7 (Jun 29, 2010)

Love the wood!


----------



## Bree7 (Jun 29, 2010)

Where did you get it??


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

just a random piece of mopani driftwood i found in a lfs bin.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

*upgrade to 29G*

new plants and fish and bigger tank
pristilla tetras, lemon tetras, harlequin rasboras,blue ram,bosemani rainbows

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4100/4824902791_8350b32de6_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4074/4825511748_4b484995eb_b.jpg


----------



## Qsilver7850 (Jun 6, 2010)

Could you tell me a little more about your 20L? Is that Tahitian moon sand substrate? What kind of light are you using?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

AesopRocks247 said:


> pristilla tetras, lemon tetras, harlequin rasboras,blue ram,bosemani rainbows


The Pristella tetras and Boesemani rainbows will both get too large for a 29gal tank- the rainbow especially.


----------

